# Bear pics



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Checked my Trail cams for the first time this year. Apparently the bear population is doing well in the canyon I like to hunt!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like you need to be putting in for a bear tag there if you aren't already.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

I pass a trail camera on the way to my bait site, I have a summer bear tag. Wonder if it's yours, one of those bears looks familiar.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

great pics!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

These are on the Manti. Is that the unit you're hunting? I'm still in my waiting period for bear, but I know where I'll be putting in next year!


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Nope, I'm on the Wasatch.


----------

